# Change headlight xenon bulb



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

Hi,
I just received from ECS tuning a pair of 6000k D2S bulbs...
Now, how do i change the Bulbs in my audi TT?
Do i need to take the bumper out? battery out? How do i get those difficult clips out, without destroying it? 
Any links to pics of the process?
Thanks!


----------



## chasb (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Change headlight xenon bulb (GTi 1.8T)*

2 words: Bentley manual


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Change headlight xenon bulb (chasb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chasb* »_2 words: Bentley manual









No offense, but by the time he actually gets the Bentley manual, he could have obtained some useful information and did this without the use of the manual. You had a completely worthless post http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
With that said, check out Jeff Bipes page.
http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/
Here are exact instructions, with pictures...
http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/hidbulbs.html


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Change headlight xenon bulb (Polski Ogier)*

While I agree that everyone should get a Bentley (myself included), there is TONS of TT info on the web, so it can't hurt to ask first.


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Change headlight xenon bulb (chasb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chasb* »_2 words: Bentley manual









worthless http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Change headlight xenon bulb (Polski Ogier)*

Thanks for the link... 
Do you think it is posible to do the job, without removing headligh (bumper also)?
Cause i dont see space to change it 
Anyone has tried this before?


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Change headlight xenon bulb (GTi 1.8T)*

hi there.
i recently changed my passenger side HID lamp. The drivers side was changed a year or two ago by the previous owner..so I only wanted to change the passenger side out to match the colors.
Both bulbs could be changed without taking out the headlight/bumper. Drivers side I could imagine being harder to reach because of the battery. So if anything..take the battery out if necessary.
Passenger side you don't need to take anything out.
One thing i noticed was that after you take the cover out, and twist the ballast plug off..turning the actual ring that holds the bulb into the headlight was extremely tough!...it might be different from car to car..but mine was on soooo tight (it is a click type plug - so once you 'snap' it off, it'll pop out).
just use all your strength to pop-turn it loose.


----------

